# My PT99 AF



## Revolutionary_Q (Feb 23, 2010)

Wife bought it for me for valentines day! I love her!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks good!

Nice photo's too. What kind of camera?


----------



## Revolutionary_Q (Feb 23, 2010)

dosborn said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Nice photo's too. What kind of camera?


Thanks! I shoot with a Nikon D700/24-70mm lense


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Nikon makes great equipment. I bought the wife a D3000 this last Christmas. I wonder sometimes though, did I buy it for her or for me? :smt083


----------



## Revolutionary_Q (Feb 23, 2010)

dosborn said:


> Nikon makes great equipment. I bought the wife a D3000 this last Christmas. I wonder sometimes though, did I buy it for her or for me? :smt083


the D300 is an AWESOME camera. I had one before the D700 and the ONLY reason I upgraded was because the D700 is full frame. I don't even blame you for using it!


----------

